# how to change resolution of a game..?



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

hi all.

i've Rockman 4 that runs on 640 x 840 16-Bit
i want to run on 1024 x 768 or 1280 x 1024 32-Bit
how, in the game there is no video options...
just the F6 or F7 Button
that toggle betwen 640 x 840 and 800 x 600 16-bit

any idea ?


----------



## aurelius2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

If by Rockman you mean MegaMan, i had no idea that it came out for PC. If i am wrong, then in the options/settings area, is there a video option to choose? If not, im sure you can configure your graphics card to run the game in a higher resolution.

Mind you, the higher the resolution, the more memory is used. It is a lower end game so it shouldn't be a problem. 

But, just to be sure, i would like to ask you to give us the make and model of your PC and its specs. Specifically the graphics card and the RAM.

Thanks~


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Rockman 4 is a Playstation/NES game. Are you using an emulator to play it on your PC?

If the game only gives you 2 options, I don't think you'll be able to go higher than 800x600.

If the game was programmed to run at 16bit, changing to 32bit won't increase the number of colours used or improve the image quality.

What is your maximum desktop resolution (Start > Control Panel > Display > Settings tab), and do you have the latest graphics driver installed?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

How old is this game? If the game is very old (pre-2000) then it's unlikely to support resolutions higher than 800 x 600.

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

No, Rockman X4 (Megaman X)is a PC Version what i talking about, if not i could tell u
It's X not the classic megaman, i forgot to put X
the game from 1997-1998 (In the Main title)
i have set the desktop resolution 1024 x768 32-Bit
and with the latest driver from nvidia
Geforce 9400 GT 1 GB
don't worry my pc is far more high than this game
Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33 Ghz
2 gb ram


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As Lord Sirian says, these old games are from a time when 800x600 was considered high resolution for games.

It doesn't matter that your computer can play new games at 1280x1024 or higher. If the game only supports 640x480 and 800x600, then you're limited to those resolutions.


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

mmmmm OK, i was think if there is a Software or something like that to tweak it.
i love this game but i hate playing at lowest quality


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

That's a problem with some older games. One game that comes to mind for me is Diablo 2. Without the expansion, 640 x 480 was the highest res it could handle. With the expansion it went to 800 x 600.


----------

